# Building a computer



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm about to build a computer but I'm not sure if it is going to be good gaming/entertainment computer... 

Can someone tell me how good it would be?  
Thanks


----------



## ETSA (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you list the parts or the parts you want and your budget.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, its in the other thread  

thanks


----------



## macnoob (Mar 5, 2007)

well its probable going to be a good gaming entertainment pc if you have good graphics,video,sound and a decent  cpu idk lower end duo core maybe? also the ability it has for entertainment is also based on what os u have and its applications, in my opinion itunes owns windows media, but thats just me. oh and for gaming, have ram, like 1 gig or 2gig for insan gaming. hope this was helpful cheers


----------



## PC eye (Mar 5, 2007)

As a new member here you will want to review the http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html regarding the creation of duplicate threads on the same subject. The other thread is now subject to deletion by the section moderator. Oh... by the way, Welcome to the Computer Forum! http://www.computerforum.com/70672-official-welcome-thread.html


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

*sorry...*

Sorry about duplicating the threads... 

I forgot to put up the parts... 

Thanks


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

The parts are:

*Case*: X-Cruiser Mid-Tower 420W Case W/ WINDOW, MultiMeter Display & Control (Black)
*PSU*: LOGISYS Computer PS550ABK 550Watts Power Supply With SATA and 20/24 Pin connectors.
*CPU*: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6400 CPU @ 2.13GHz 1066FSB 2x1MB L2 Cache EM64T, INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
*Motherboard*:Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
*RAM*: Four Corsair 512MB PC2-6400 DDR2 DIMM Memory Kit (Total 2GB)
*Video Card*: eVGA eGeForce 7600 GS 256MB Video Card 
*HD*: 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
*Optical Drive*: 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER
*Sound Card*: 3D WAVE ON-BOARD 5.1 SOUND CARD
*Speaker*: Logitech S100 2.0 Stereo Speaker Set
*OS*: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate
*Keyboard*: Logitech Deluxe 104 PS/2 Keyboard
*Mouse*: Logitech Optical Wheel Mouse

And about to buy them for $1171.25  

Oh and one more thing.... 

Would 420W PSU that comes with the case be able to handle all the parts or do I really have to buy the 550W i listed above?  

Thanks


----------



## Bradan (Mar 5, 2007)

the psu in the case wont be enough, and do not get the logisys one

lookf for an fortron, antec (not smartpower), corsair, silverstone etc

get 2, 1gb sticks, get a less expensive brand IMO

are you planning to overclock?


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 5, 2007)

PSU wise, I'd go for an XClio 450BL


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

Bradan said:


> the psu in the case wont be enough, and do not get the logisys one
> 
> lookf for an fortron, antec (not smartpower), corsair, silverstone etc
> 
> ...



Thanks! But well I really need to keep my cost below $1200...And the logisys psu is really cheap and supports 550W. Can you tell me the power supply that would cost up my total bill under 1200 and have enough juices to run my parts? And won't 2GB memory is good nuff for me, since I will be playing just like CS:S and other games...I'm not a "Band-for-Buck" type of guy... 

Btw, I'm not sure about overclocking...because I know that I won't be able to overclock, since my CPU cooler is stock cooler...But when as soon as i get a good CPU cooler, I'll be jumping with eager to overclock!  But what cooler would be good nuff for overclocking?  

Thanks again


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

ceewi1 said:


> PSU wise, I'd go for an XClio 450BL



Thanks! i appreciate it alot and I'll consider to choosing one!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 5, 2007)

One thing to ask right off is where you are looking to order from if online? as well as prices seen on individual items. For power supplies there are several good makes and models. Wattage output past a good 450w-500w model will depend on application. Is this strictly a gaming build or are you planning to add other types of devices/hardwares?


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 5, 2007)

PC eye said:


> One thing to ask right off is where you are looking to order from if online? as well as prices seen on individual items. For power supplies there are several good makes and models. Wattage output past a good 450w-500w model will depend on application. Is this strictly a gaming build or are you planning to add other types of devices/hardwares?



Oh, this is going to be gaming/home type of build...  And yes, I will be ordering them from cyberpower. I know that you might think that it is better to DIY and save some bucks for it and I've heard that Cyberpower have like HORRIBLE supports...But altough I know good nuff about computers to build them, I just can't have those guts to do it, since it will be my first time ACTUALLY building one   and if I mess up, those consequences will follow... 

For the use of this computer, I will be playing like HL2, DOD:Source, or like CS:Source... and maybe like surfing webs, using Words and Powerpoint...I won't be using THAT MUCH HARDCORE gaming but still great gaming computer for affordable price  

So would 550W PSU work for the application that I will be using?  

Thanks


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 6, 2007)

I made some changes due to your expertise  

*New Parts*:

*Case*: X-Cruiser Mid-Tower 420W Case W/ WINDOW, MultiMeter Display & Control (Black)
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Aspire_XCRUISERBK_Black_Mid_Tower,__19896975
*CPU*: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6400 CPU @ 2.13GHz 1066FSB 2x1MB L2 Cache EM64T, INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
*Motherboard*:Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus Motherboard 
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Asus_P5N32_E_SLI_Plus_Motherboard,__32539716/search=motherboard
*RAM*: Two Corsair 1GB PC2-6400 DDR2 DIMM Memory Kit (Total 2GB)
*Video Card*: eVGA eGeForce 7600 GS 256MB Video Card 
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__eVGA..._Card,__27804747/search=7600GS%2Bvideo%2Bcard
*HD*: 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Seag...0GB_Hard_Drive,__19777096/search=hard%2Bdrive
*Optical Drive*: 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Sams..._177RW_Writer,__31767213/search=DVD%2Bwriters
*Sound Card*: ON-BOARD SOUND CARD
*Speaker*: Using my old one
*OS*: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate
*Keyboard and Mouse*: Standard Wireless Optical Desktop with Keyboard and Mouse - Black

*Changes*

1. RAM: Two 1GBs, not four 512MBs of RAM
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Corsair_XMS2_2GB_PC2_6400_DDR2_DIMM_Memory_Kit,__11410908

2. Speaker: using my old one, due to not seeing any difference of wasting bucks to get BETTER, if it is, sounds...
3. Keyboard & Mouse: Better K and M, wireless optical desktop
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Micr...sktop_with_Keyboard_and_Mouse_Black,__7873215
4. Cost: Happily, it's cheaper  

And if I build this by myself, it would cost me about $1045 rather than like $1147 (about that much) in my first parts that I chose in Cyberpower... 

Should I build it myself or buy it from Cyberpower for more (but kind of worse)?  

Thanks,


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

*I like to quote you.*



Risingtide93 said:


> I made some changes due to your expertise
> 
> *New Parts*:
> 
> ...



I would like to quote you... I am located in Southern California - would be happy to provide you the equipment for this... maybe I can beat the price? Interested? You can build it yourself if you like. Or, I can quote with the price to build it for you. 

Where are you located?


----------



## tenx10 (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't forget some fans.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello  

I've seen you in many threads and wanted to talk to you anyway  

I live in Texas and would you be able to supply those items then?  

Thanks,


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 6, 2007)

tenx10 said:


> Don't forget some fans.



Haha, such a response  

Thank you for reminding me


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've seen you in many threads and wanted to talk to you anyway
> 
> ...


Are you talking to me?


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, yeah haha


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Oh, yeah haha



Okay, not a problem. Where in Texas are you? I have family there, just curious?


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Oh, yeah haha



Okay, I got everything like it except the exact memory. And the price I can easily help you out with.

The memory is a bit different - but it's life time warranty.


This is what I can do on the specifications for you.

*Intel®* Core 2 Duo Processor E6400 2.13GHz 1066MHz 2MB LGA775 CPU, Retail
*Asus* P5N-E SLI Quad-Core/ nForce650i SLI/ A&GbE&1394/ ATX Motherboard
*STT* 2 sticks of: DDR2-533 1GB/128x8 CL4 Samsung Chip Memory (SuperTalent-lifetime warranty)
*EVGA* nVidia GeForce 7600GS 256MB DVI/HDTV w/Fan PCI-Express Video Card
*Hitachi* 320GB 0A33435 SATA2 U300 7200rpm 16MB RoHS Hard Drive
*Asus* DRW-1814BLT LightScribe 18X Double Layer SATA DVD+/-RW Drive (Black), Retail
*Microsoft* Windows Vista Ultimate (1-Pack DVD), OEM
*Logitech* Deluxe 250 Desktop Keyboard & Optical Mouse Combo (Black)

How does it look to you?

$999.99  
Not to forget about shipping and insurance w/o installation. Add $75.00 if you wish to be installed and setup. Although, shipping box will be slightly more just  in case you are curious to know.


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 6, 2007)

get a 7600GT at least, a 7600GS is crap


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> get a 7600GT at least, a 7600GS is crap



There's obviously a shortage on that card... I checked with two vendors... all out of stock... checking with one more (always try three) and see if they have it????


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130073

shortage?? lol


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

EVGA N615 Nvidia GeForce 7600GT 256MB PCI-E Video Card DVI HDTV,Model 256-P2-N615 -Retail  price to add is $122.50 not too shabby for an upgrade compared to the first request of a 7600GS. So, basically coming under quoted budget. LOL!


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130073
> 
> shortage?? lol



Had to check with another vendor... they had it!

I never buy from "NewEgg" - I deal with suppliers directly - unless they sold out to vendors like NewEgg. But I got it!


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 6, 2007)

Buy-it PC said:


> Okay, I got everything like it except the exact memory. And the price I can easily help you out with.
> 
> The memory is a bit different - but it's life time warranty.
> 
> ...



Hmm thanks alot  and I really like the parts but I'm kind worried about the memory, HD, and I don't know about keyboard & mouse... 

Personally, I've never heard of STT memories and I really like Corsair memory, especially because it comes with great heat spreader... 

Thanks,


----------



## PC eye (Mar 6, 2007)

Memory = "unknown" could recommend Kingston, Corsair, Crucial, Mushkin, OCZ.
Board make and model = good
cpu = Core 2 Duo E6400
Video Card = EVGA 7600GT over GS
Storage = How much do you need and want? Western Digital or Seagate
dvd-r/rw drive = Sony, Lite-On, LG, NEC...
keyboard + mouse = Logitech or MS
OS = Vista OEMs Ultimate-$199-$240, Home Premium -$119-$140 or XP Pro/SP2 currently $95-$140 They always charge more for the Home version, XP Pro 64bit $62.99-$80


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Hmm thanks alot  and I really like the parts but I'm kind worried about the memory, HD, and I don't know about keyboard & mouse...
> 
> Personally, I've never heard of STT memories and I really like Corsair memory, especially because it comes with great heat spreader...
> 
> Thanks,


STT is actually Super Talent - it has a heat spreader on it too.

http://www.supertalent.com/home/index.php
Is the manufacturer's part number. NewEgg isn't the only company out there... Corsair is a different manufacture.
For instance...http://www.supertalent.com/products/product_detail.php?PN=T533UB1GB

Here's the specifications from their website.  Trust me, I've sold many of these sticks of memory... for a manufacture as who they are - very good!

From the RMA's I ever get - I get a fast turn around in life time. Usually 2 weeks tops!


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 6, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Memory = "unknown" could recommend Kingston, Corsair, Crucial, Mushkin, OCZ.


 SuperTalent is good too... have been selling this product for over ten years without any doubts. Check out their site





PC eye said:


> Board make and model = good
> cpu = Core 2 Duo E6400
> Video Card = EVGA 7600GT over GS
> Storage = How much do you need and want? Western Digital or Seagate


Yeah, can do Seagate or western digital if you want...





PC eye said:


> dvd-r/rw drive = Sony, Lite-On, LG, NEC...


Can do LG or Lite-On if you don't like Asus, although lightscribe option I don't see





PC eye said:


> keyboard + mouse = Logitech or MS


 It is Logitech!





PC eye said:


> OS = Vista OEMs Ultimate-$199-$240, Home Premium -$119-$140 or XP Pro/SP2 currently $95-$140 They always charge more for the Home version, XP Pro 64bit $62.99-$80


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey  

How much watts would I need to run these parts? If I'm going to use them for gaming/home computer?  

And can someone tell me good case with like 120mm fans and cost like under $100?  

Thanks


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 7, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Hey
> 
> How much watts would I need to run these parts? If I'm going to use them for gaming/home computer?
> 
> ...


Well... that's a question of a different animal. You can use a 450W + (Higher) to safe no less than 450 at the least. I go for around 500W myself.

Let me check first thing tomorrow about a case. Are you interested in what I offered you?


----------



## PC eye (Mar 7, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Hey
> 
> How much watts would I need to run these parts? If I'm going to use them for gaming/home computer?
> 
> ...


 
 The average gaming build especially for those planning to OC cpus, memory, and video cards, or run an SLI or Crossfire setup will see 500W+. The most important thing when picking out a supply besides wattage is price and stability. You can find 500w supplies for some $50 that are not worth the time of day. They are simply "cheap crap"! For a half way decent make and model plan on $80-$100 or even higher for a heavier model.

 Now for a large variety of gaming and other types of cases by diffent brands one vendor besides newegg can be looked over at http://www.xoxide.com/pccases.html


----------



## elitehacker (Mar 7, 2007)

I tend to like to get the highest wattage PSU I can afford, because there is no harm in putting la 600W PSU in.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 7, 2007)

The demands placed on a supply will determine how mich amperage is needed not the wattage rating. If you get into a flaky supply the demand on power can easily pull the output right down if there is no regulation. I've put some heavy loads on the system here with only a 480w model. No dropoffs due to being stable under load.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 7, 2007)

Buy-it PC said:


> Well... that's a question of a different animal. You can use a 450W + (Higher) to safe no less than 450 at the least. I go for around 500W myself.
> 
> Let me check first thing tomorrow about a case. Are you interested in what I offered you?



Oh, I'm really interested of your offers but not quite sure... 

Because I'm trying to build a computer for less price


----------



## PC eye (Mar 8, 2007)

The first you will wnat to do is layout a plan for how much you can afford to spend for the total cost as well as how much for individual hardwares. This will be based mainly on the things you plan for a new build. Will it be a gaming case with high end video and sound cards and a large amount of ram along with the fastest cpu available. Or will you be the occasional gamer who checks the email inbox, browses the web, and runs less demanding applications. These will have a direct bearing on everything.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Mar 8, 2007)

Personally id go through newegg.com guaranteed 3 day shipping, ne problems u can send back, have u tried pricing everything through newegg

cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115004

motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131142

g-skill 2gb ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231084

7600 gt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150182

320gb sata hd
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148215

dvd burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827151136

log 2.1 speakers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121119

mouse and keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16823126174

case xcruiser
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144151

psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817182031

total without shipping 1,020 and its from a trusted site


----------



## PC eye (Mar 8, 2007)

The first thing in that list I would dump right from the start is the Rosewill supply! The best 500w+ model seen for $75 or less is the Enermax model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103512

 Take a good look at the "good" and the "foobar" lists and understand that you will probably need to spend over that for a good make and model.
Good:
Antec(except Smart Power models) - Astec - AOpen - Channel Well - Coolermaster - Enermax(except Liberty models) 
- Enlight - Fortron Source (Sparkle) - HEC - OCZ Technology - PC Power & Cooling - PowerMan
- Seasonic - SilverStone - Sunbeam - Tagan - TTGI/SuperFlower - Vantec - Zippy / Emacs - Verax - Zalman
- Corsair

Bad:
Allied - Antec Smart Power models seem to lack(recommend True Power or NeoHE) - Aspire - CoolMax - DEER - Enermax Liberty models - EYE-T
 - KingStar - L&C - Linkworld - Logisys - PowerMagic - PowerUp - Powmax - Q-Tec - Raidmax - Skyhawk - Star
 - Turbolink - Ultra - ThermalTake(complaints heard some good some ???) - Rosewill - SilenX ???

Lite-On is a much better make for a dvd burner like the model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106013 LG and Nec also make a good list.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Mar 8, 2007)

just tryin to stay in his price range, but ive went through 2 nec dvd burners both quit workin after usin for about 1 month, i have a samsung the one i listed and a pioneer and have had no probs, i guess its all personal exp. though


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 9, 2007)

So I've been searching for the PSUs and I chose following two  :

LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK ATX12V 575W Power Supply 100-120V/ 200-240V cUL, FCC, CB, CE, CSA - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170017

or

ePOWER ZU-550W ATX12V Version 2.0 / EPS12V 550W Power Supply 115/230 V UL, CE, FCC, TUV - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101021

Can someone suggest me which one is better?


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 9, 2007)

And do you think this case is better than the X-Cruiser?

XION Onyx XON-303 Black/Blue Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208021


----------



## JlCollins005 (Mar 9, 2007)

case wise, its personal choice i think, both cases are nice, and psu wise not to sure, never used either brand..


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> So I've been searching for the PSUs and I chose following two  :
> 
> LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK ATX12V 575W Power Supply 100-120V/ 200-240V cUL, FCC, CB, CE, CSA - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170017
> ...


The Epower, as one would expect given that it's twice the price.  Price/Performance wise, I'd still prefer the XClio I linked to earlier.  More than sufficient for a 7600GS/GT, well priced, and reliable.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 9, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> So I've been searching for the PSUs and I chose following two  :
> 
> LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK ATX12V 575W Power Supply 100-120V/ 200-240V cUL, FCC, CB, CE, CSA - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170017
> ...


 
 You may want to go back and review the two lists on power supplies posted earlier. ePower sounds like another that will make the "foobar" list there along with Logisys. When you see any supply that is 500+w for $50 or less and not on sale or discounted by rebate... oops! "Cheapie"!

 In the $50-$75 price range there are only a few at newegg worth considering. One rather new Antec Basiq 500w model is seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371004

 Dropping down $15 in price is the Enermax Whisper II 460w model at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103464

 Need a heavier supply with SLI support? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103462


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 9, 2007)

PC eye said:


> You may want to go back and review the two lists on power supplies posted earlier. ePower sounds like another that will make the "foobar" list there along with Logisys. When you see any supply that is 500+w for $50 or less and not on sale or discounted by rebate... oops! "Cheapie"!


ePower is Topower's retail branch.  They used to be very good, but the more recent units have been exhibiting poor voltage regulation.  Still better than a lot of the junk out there, though.

Logisys are rebadged Youngyear.  Very lowend.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 9, 2007)

Low end on Logisys? I call that more likely to be on the "total foobar" list.   I've heard the ToPower name before. But they didm't make it to either list in the comparison sheet.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 10, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The first thing in that list I would dump right from the start is the Rosewill supply! The best 500w+ model seen for $75 or less is the Enermax model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103512
> 
> Take a good look at the "good" and the "foobar" lists and understand that you will probably need to spend over that for a good make and model.
> Good:
> ...



Due to your expertises, I finally chose these PSUs...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817182044
(I know that you told me its "bad" company, but it has good reviews and LED fan)

and 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189005
(because also good reviews and 12cm fan)

and

http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Ultr...k_Power_Supply,__11864241/search=power+supply
(looks okay...)

and possibly

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817152022
(and ok reviews and 12cm LED fan)

but don't be angry at me  ....the choices are due to the fact that I can't spend more than $70 on PSUs....

Thanks


----------



## PC eye (Mar 11, 2007)

Under $70 total? How about an Enermax 460w model seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23026

 TigerDirect has another 460w Vantec model for $59.99 seen at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1407918&CatId=106


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 11, 2007)

ceewi1 said:


> ePower is Topower's retail branch. They used to be very good, but the more recent units have been exhibiting poor voltage regulation. Still better than a lot of the junk out there, though.
> 
> Logisys are rebadged Youngyear. Very lowend.


 
I have had pretty good luck with ePowers, as far as I know they made a few P/S for Targan and a few others. There Zumax supplies are suppost to be pretty good!


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817182044
> (I know that you told me its "bad" company, but it has good reviews and LED fan)


Solytech OEM - Basically highend Deer.  I'd avoid.



> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189005
> (because also good reviews and 12cm fan)


A very solid unit, one of the best for its price.



> http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Ultr...k_Power_Supply,__11864241/search=power+supply
> (looks okay...)


Ultra is discontinuing the X-Finity lineup.  As a result, these units can often be found at great prices.  Definitely solid units with a flashy exterior, if that's what you're after.



> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817152022
> (and ok reviews and 12cm LED fan)


Retail Raidmax's are a lot better than the OEM units that often give them a bad name.  Even so, I'd pass.  There's better for the money.



> but don't be angry at me  ....the choices are due to the fact that I can't spend more than $70 on PSUs....


I'd be spending my $70 on an Enhance ENP-5150GH.  A rock solid, high efficiency unit.



> I have had pretty good luck with ePowers,


Older or newer?



> as far as I know they made a few P/S for Targan and a few others. There Zumax supplies are suppost to be pretty good!


Topower makes all Tagan units as well as some units for a host of other companies, including BFG, Mushkin, Hipro, older OCZ, Spire, Vantec, Scythe and others.  The voltage regulation problem has been a commonality between all of their newer midrange units.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 11, 2007)

Nothing like working overtime on psu comparison revsions.   Please note the updated "good" and "ffooooo bar" lists.

Good:
Antec(except Smart Power models) - Astec - AOpen - Channel Well - Coolermaster - Enermax(except Liberty models) 
- Enlight - Fortron Source (Sparkle) - HEC - OCZ Technology - PC Power & Cooling - PowerMan
- Seasonic - SilverStone - Sunbeam - Tagan(older models) - TTGI/SuperFlower - Vantec - Zippy / Emacs - Verax - XCLIO - Zalman
- Corsair

Bad:
Allied - Antec Smart Power models seem to lack(recommend True Power or NeoHE) - Aspire - CoolMax - DEER - Enermax Liberty models - ePower - EYE-T
 - KingStar - L&C - Linkworld - Logisys - PowerMagic - PowerUp - Powmax - Q-Tec - Raidmax - Skyhawk - Star
 - Turbolink - Ultra - ThermalTake(complaints heard some good some ???) - Rosewill - SilenX ??? ToPower(newer models)


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 11, 2007)

ceewi1 said:


> Topower makes all Tagan units as well as some units for a host of other companies, including BFG, Mushkin, Hipro, older OCZ, Spire, Vantec, Scythe and others. The voltage regulation problem has been a commonality between all of their newer midrange units.


 
Didnt know that ToPower made Mushkin and Hipro too, Ive installed a few Mushkins seemed like pretty good suppiles. As fas as ePower, its been about 3 months since I install one. I guess I have installed about 12 of them and none DOA and only one has come back, pretty good streak Got a deal on some Antecs about 2 week ago, bought 15 EA 500 for 49.99 each, there only 17A on the 1&2 12V and alittle low on the 5.5 but I think they retail 85 to 90 bucks. Used 3 so far and all good, I would not use them for a big SLI and X harddrives setup but they seem to do pretty good with a general setup. Im running a Enermax Noisetaker 600w in mine right now, had so many case fans was tring to find alittle less noisier P/S. Kinda freaked me out about 3 days after I had it, I went to boot up and (nothing) ! unpluged it hit the power button a few times, plugged it back up and its been fine ever since


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 11, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Nothing like working overtime on psu comparison revsions.  Please note the updated "good" and "ffooooo bar" lists.
> 
> Good:
> Antec(except Smart Power models) - Astec - AOpen - Channel Well - Coolermaster - Enermax(except Liberty models)
> ...


 
Think you need to add a middle ground to your list instead of just Good or Bad! I,ve used quite a few ePower and they have been good P/S. I use a CoolerMaster CPU cooler but I would not waste my energy to throw there P/S across my back yard! As far as P/S CoolerMaster is no better than Coolmax


----------



## PC eye (Mar 12, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Think you need to add a middle ground to your list instead of just Good or Bad! I,ve used quite a few ePower and they have been good P/S. I use a CoolerMaster CPU cooler but I would not waste my energy to throw there P/S across my back yard! As far as P/S CoolerMaster is no better than Coolmax


 
 Middle ground? If you will note some makes see models in both lists. The one that fits onto the "good" list as well as being a good work horse supply here can be seen at http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=22480 That includes running three hard drives along with two burners, video capturing/editing, multimedia, and even gaming including an occasional oc.


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 12, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The one that fits onto the "good" list as well as being a good work horse supply here can be seen at http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=22480 That includes running three hard drives along with two burners, video capturing/editing, multimedia, and even gaming including an occasional oc.


 
Whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 12, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Didnt know that ToPower made Mushkin and Hipro too, Ive installed a few Mushkins seemed like pretty good suppiles.


Not all Hipro.  Anything Hipro with a TOP prefix in the name is Topower.  As for Mushkins, the highend units are based on a different platform, the midrange units don't do so well: http://www.jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=31



> As fas as ePower its been about 3 months since I install one. I guess I have installed about 12 of them and none DOA and only one has come back, pretty good streak


Yeah, they don't fail to often at least.  To give you an idea of what I mean, take a look at this review of a BFG 650W.  It's got the same guts as the ePower 650W.



> Got a deal on some Antecs about 2 week ago, bought 15 EA 500 for 49.99 each, there only 17A on the 1&2 12V and alittle low on the 5.5 but I think they retail 85 to 90 bucks. Used 3 so far and all good, I would not use them for a big SLI and X harddrives setup but they seem to do pretty good with a general setup.


Nice find.  There's no OCP on either rail, so you shouldn't run into any power distribution problems.  It's essentially a single rail unit, as is pretty much anything built by Seasonic.  I wouldn't worry so much about the 5V rail either.  Given how little it's being used these days, I can't see it being the limiting factor unless you're using it on an old Socket A system, or one with a whole lot of hard drives.



> I use a CoolerMaster CPU cooler but I would not waste my energy to throw there P/S across my back yard! As far as P/S CoolerMaster is no better than Coolmax


Coolermaster are one of those companies whose PSUs are made by a whole host of different manufacturers.  The Extreme Power 430W units are Hipro built, not too bad for the money.  The lower end Real Powers are Acbel and don't perform too badly.  The Extrem Power 600W is a rebadged Seventeam 500W unit.  Solid up to 500W, but that's all.  The newer Real Powers of 850W and above are Enhance built, and perform very well.  Which units have you had trouble with?



> Think you need to add a middle ground to your list instead of just Good or Bad!


I tried to do something like that a while back, and it became unmanageable.  I still intend to make something a little more comprehensive, but don't have the time at the moment.  Perhaps leave anything 'middle ground' off and restrict it to known good and known bad (and even when doing so it's not really fair to bundle some of those Antecs, Enermaxes, Ultras, Thermaltakes, SilenX, Topower, etc... with the likes of Powmax, Deer, L&C, etc....  There are very significant quality differences there).  

Even so, a lot of manufacturers produce units of vastly different qualities.  Despite the problems with the X-Connect, Ultras newer X-Pros, for example, are very, very good PSUs.  Many Thermaltakes are highend Channelwell (you've got Channelwell in good and Thermaltake in Bad).  Heck, even the top end Coolmax Greenpowers are efficient, server grade units despite the reputation Coolmax has for its lower end units.


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 12, 2007)

ceewi1 said:


> Yeah, they don't fail to often at least. To give you an idea of what I mean, take a look at this review of a BFG 650W. It's got the same guts as the ePower 650W.


 
Well thats wild, I noticed right off it has the same cables that some ePowers have


----------



## PC eye (Mar 12, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Whats that got to do with anything?


 
 It goes to show that wattage and amps aren't always the thing to consider. As ceewi1 has mentioned here it depends on who is actually making what. As you will note the comparison lists are not intended as "exact science" but a reference only. Some people grab a "low ender" that works out better then a name brand with a good rep for some reason. "application" is the real name of the game there.


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 12, 2007)

I still dont get why your telling me that? That Antec in the link is ok, kinda a mid-class P/S


----------



## PC eye (Mar 12, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> I still dont get why your telling me that? That Antec in the link is ok, kinda a mid-class P/S


 
 It works. If I end up putting a few more sata drives in. I may still run it. That may be due to being too lazy to stick the TP2 550w in quite yet.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 12, 2007)

Whoa, I feel guilty that I started the whole PSU debate & fighting.... 

So due to your "many" valuable expertise, I chose this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189005

and as matter of fact, would I be able to overclock my CPU a little bit with this juice stand?


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 12, 2007)

Updated Parts:

Case: XION Onyx XON-303 Black/Blue Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811208021
($44.99)

PSU: XCLIO GOODPOWER 500W ATX 500W Power Supply 115/230 V UL, CUL, TUV, CB, VDE, FIMKO, DEMKO, NEMKO, SEMKO - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189005
($51.99)

CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6400 CPU @ 2.13GHz 1066FSB 2x1MB L2 Cache EM64T, INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
(thinking of buying from ebay or pricegrabber...trying to buy it for cheap!  )

Motherboard:Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Asus_P5N32_E_SLI_Plus_Motherboard,__32539716
($195.87)


RAM:Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 DDR2 DIMM Memory Kit 
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Corsair_XMS2_2GB_PC2_6400_DDR2_DIMM_Memory_Kit,__11410908 
($158.80)

Video Card: GeForce 7600 *GS* 256MB Video Card or GeForce 7600 *GT* 256MB Video Card 

HD: 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Seagate_Barracuda_7200_10_ST3320620AS_320GB_Hard_Drive,__19777096
($87.95)

Optical Drive: Samsung SH-S183L/BEBN Dual Layer DVD±RW Writer
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Samsung_SH_S183L_BEBN_Dual_Layer_DVD_177RW_Writer,__31767213
($43.90)

Sound Card: ON-BOARD SOUND CARD
Speaker: My old one  
OS: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech diNovo Media Desktop Bluetooth
(buying one on ebay...because it's friggin expensive for k/m)

*Total*:$583.50 excluding cost of CPU, Video Card, OS, and K&M


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh, and one more thing...

Can you use 64-bit Vista Ultimate on my CPU?

or do I have to use 32-bit OS?

If yes on 64-bit, Isn't it better to use 64-bit OS than 32-bit on my CPU?


----------



## Buy-it PC (Mar 12, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Oh, and one more thing...
> 
> Can you use 64-bit Vista Ultimate on my CPU?
> 
> ...


There is specifications at which hardware requirements are in order to use VISTA. Although, the better performance CPU is always best... giving the leverage it will require to perform.

But, here's the min. requirements for VISTA.

 Windows Vista Home Basic
Recommended system requirements

    * 1 GHz 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
    * 512 MB of system memory
    * 20 GB hard drive with at least 15 GB of available space
    * Support for DirectX 9 graphics and 32 MB of graphics memory
    * DVD-ROM drive
    * Audio Output
    * Internet access (fees may apply)

Now, if you upgrade this CPU to a dual core, or C2D (Core 2 Duo) and up the RAM, and naturally the HDD, and graphic adapter - you know the rest... it will run faster and more efficient. So, it really depends on what your budget is... and what you want. Now, if you can afford the C2D CPU I strongly suggest that route. I've been to MS events and saw the high performance notebooks running VISTA with ease and super speed. In fact, I loved how it interacts with everything.

So, hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 12, 2007)

Buy-it PC said:


> There is specifications at which hardware requirements are in order to use VISTA. Although, the better performance CPU is always best... giving the leverage it will require to perform.
> 
> But, here's the min. requirements for VISTA.
> 
> ...



Oh, I mean that I did choose Core 2 Duo and just asking that "is it better to install 64-bit Vista Ultimate than 32-bit Vista Ultimate?"


----------



## darksideleader (Mar 12, 2007)

Vista video card drivers are not ready for gaming even with Direct X 10, you'll fine a 50% better performance using Windows XP.

Though its just the video drivers, Nvidia and ATI will make some new ones eventually.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 13, 2007)

ATI is far ahead of NVidia in that regard. I was using Vista drivers for the RC1 release on the Radeon card here last fall. The latest Catalyst 7.2 for newer models fully supports Vista. But Vista has more running processes then XP with it's new features. Plus it is a newer version of Windows like XP was to 2000 and ME. But even with a 400w supply you can still oc your cpu.

 At the present time the market for 64bit softwares is still rather dry with only a small amount of 64bit programs available. With Vista itself newer versions of 32bit desktop applications are needed due to being incompatible with the older ones except games for some reason. The new games themselves will still 32bit. But I'll wait for the SP2 release of the Ultimate version or 2nd edition maybe Vienna in 2009 before replacing XP as the primary OS here.


----------



## lincsman (Mar 13, 2007)

*General Suggestion*

I know this is getting less specific, but this computer you want sounds more like a gaming computer. What I would suggest, personally, is having two towers (no LOTR pun intended) for each purpose would be the best. For an entertainment PC I would go with something that has a nice sound card, a TV card, decent video card but nothing crazy fancy (The Radeon 9250 has an RCA TV-out, wouldn't want to play games with that though), TV card, dual core processor made for media like AMD live or something like that, enough RAM (probably 1/1.5 Gig would be enough) and a remote for the sound card. Also a card reader, and all that kind of stuff. A motherboard with lots of PCI slots would be better than one with two PCI-Express slots or something like that. 
As for software you'd want at least XP with media center or vista for an entertainment, so, if you get the idea, I would suggest getting two computers if you want to do more than one demanding task. Also a media computer would need a lot of Hard drive space if you want to do movie editing and a high-quality DVD burner.
Gaming computers are simple: lots of RAM, a fast DVD drive, a few USB ports, expensive AMD processor, expensive video card, if not two, nice monitor and then a gaming mouse and keyboard. You'll want nice headphones and/or a surround sound system for both entertainment and gaming, for music and also for hearing that guy sneaking up on you or the plane flying by. 

I hope this helps, I know that it sucks for me using my one computer for everything and I would like to have two or more. There is a way to connect them all via network so that it's not necessary to have a monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. for each one. Or if there are splitters for connections that would work too, maybe.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 13, 2007)

First of all an old Radeon 9250 isn't even an AGP card it's a pci type and no longer supported by ATI. The MSI Radeon X1300 Pro 256mb PCI-Express card here also has s-video out. Games, multimedia, video capturing and editing are all done here with XP Home + Pro plus Vista. 2gb of memory works far better then mixing a 512 with a 1gb dimm. That gives you matched memory for the dual channel performance gain. The same cd and dvd burners are used for gaming here.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 13, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Updated Parts:
> 
> Case: XION Onyx XON-303 Black/Blue Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811208021
> ...



So for my chosen parts, I could use 64bit vista ultimate and be happy?  

or do I have to use 32-bit vista ultimate?


----------



## ducis (Mar 13, 2007)

either could work


----------



## PC eye (Mar 14, 2007)

If you are not set on going with Vista at this time you find some good prices on XP Pro 64bit OEM disks. The 32bit versions even OEM have seen price spikes since Vista came out. Where you could find either for under $90 at the end of 2006 they now are seeing $139,99 at quite a few sites.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 15, 2007)

Which case should I buy?

XION Onyx XON-303 Black/Blue Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811208021
($44.99)

or

Thermaltake SOPRANO VB1000BWS Black 0.8 mm SECC Chassis, Plastic Front Door ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133145

or

Cooler Master Wavemaster LEs
http://www.spodesabode.com/content/article/wavemaster
http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/cases/coolermaster/blue_wavemaster/index.htm
(I guess pretty high, due to limited edition and their pretty much out of stock!)

I was going on wavemaster for look but it has only 3 x 80mm fans, while the Xion case have 2 x 120mm and a nice 140mm side fan... 

So for the characteristics... 
*For look*:Cooler Master Wavemaster LEs
*For cooling*: XION Onyx 
*For some look and some cooling*: Thermaltake SOPRANO 
I would be choosing a case due to your expertise...

Thanks


----------



## PC eye (Mar 15, 2007)

Besides going by only what you find at newegg for cases you may want a good look at several makes and models seen at http://www.xoxide.com/pccases.html They have quite a few there to consider. When finding the old case was seeing board temps higher then cpu temps at idle I browsed around through a number of vendors until this place seemed to offer one of the larger selections.

 The one that saw temps drop sharply was an AeroCool model seen at http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-aeroengine-2-black.html Besides the 140mm front intake and 120mm exhaust fans I threw a pair of Antec 120mm on the side cover to get the air moving. Despite those four and the 92mm sitting on top of the Zalman CNPS9500 cpu cooler the case is still nice and quiet.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks and I saw them in the xoxide and found them on newegg to find better deal...and I coudln't stop finding better cases that I cannot decide which one is the best... 

Cases are:

*Sunbeam Quarterback*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811166035
(nice core fans but looks too tight space...can't see the case well...)

*APEVIA X-Navigator ATXA8NW-AL/500*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144089
(cost too much for friggin case...gonna have to find a better deal or else)
or
http://www.xoxide.com/aspire-x-navigator-black-black.html
(dunno which site will be cheaper...newegg or xoxide)

*XION Onyx XON-303*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811208021
(I'm not that happy about the design but chose due to good cooling and it's cheap  )

btw, I was thinking of buying the AeroCool model you showed me very, very, long time ago so I'm going to consider it... Thanks PC eye


----------



## PC eye (Mar 17, 2007)

Of the models seen there the XION would be the best. That looks a lot closer to the AeroCool model except that the front intake isn't as pronounced for the style. That also allows you to have two fans on the side cover. The one thing to note on the case here however is the length. It's slightly longer then many of the older style mid towers if you are tight on space.

 Besides the extra cooling you can get with adding two 120s on the side cover it also has more bays for hard drives right behind the 140mm front intake. The floppy drive bay is at the bottom however. These are the pros and cons for it if that helps.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Pc eye...

but I found my best case...but just like the old saying, IT"S TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE....

The case is NZXT Zero case with total 8 fans...but the problem is that I can't find the cheaper price lower than $125 with rebates in neweg...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146029

Can someone help me finding the best deal?  
(I know it's pretty annoying, even for me, trying to find the best deal for a friggin computer case.... )

Thanks,


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, and btw, would my PSU fit in the NZXT Zero case?

Or would I be removing my top fan due to PSU's size?

Thanks again,


----------



## PC eye (Mar 18, 2007)

NZXT case will accept any standard atx supply. It's seen at higher prices elsewhere like $149.99 at TigerDirect. The main reason for the higher cost is the model is a full tower not a mid tower case. You can go for a mid tower around $70-$80 at several vendors.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 19, 2007)

PC eye said:


> NZXT case will accept any standard atx supply. It's seen at higher prices elsewhere like $149.99 at TigerDirect. The main reason for the higher cost is the model is a full tower not a mid tower case. You can go for a mid tower around $70-$80 at several vendors.



Wait, so they have the mid tower size Zero case?  

Or you mean I have to find other mid tower case?  

and would it be better to get Vista Ultimate, Vista Home Premium, or good ol' XP Media Center? 

Thanks,


----------



## PC eye (Mar 20, 2007)

They have mid tower gaming cases. A gaming case is generally larger then the typical Dell or HP style atx standard case with allowances for more and larger fans for cooling. The reason for so many fans on the Zero model is due to it being a full tower model. That's one reason for seeing a higher price.

 When trying out the RC1 beta for Vista here the decision on the eventual replacement of XP was the Ultimate version. But when going to buy a first release copy they were sold out. I ended up with the Home Premium instaed. But XP is still the primary OS until Microsoft gets the "bugs" worked out as well as not being able to buy newer versions for each software.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 20, 2007)

PC eye said:


> They have mid tower gaming cases. A gaming case is generally larger then the typical Dell or HP style atx standard case with allowances for more and larger fans for cooling. The reason for so many fans on the Zero model is due to it being a full tower model. That's one reason for seeing a higher price.
> 
> When trying out the RC1 beta for Vista here the decision on the eventual replacement of XP was the Ultimate version. But when going to buy a first release copy they were sold out. I ended up with the Home Premium instaed. But XP is still the primary OS until Microsoft gets the "bugs" worked out as well as not being able to buy newer versions for each software.



Oh, thanks for that info  

So I will be choosing the Windows Media Center for now and I still haven't decided what case to choose(I know...it's foolish decision  ) but I chose this case... 

Sunbeam Quarterback
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166035
(With the 450W PSU that is without the PCIe power connector) $69.99
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166036
(Without the PSU) $59.99

Which one should I get?


----------



## PC eye (Mar 21, 2007)

I would be looking at the one on the first link without the supply or simply toss that in a recycle bin just for the 120mm fans instead of 80mm seen on the second model. The supplies they generally throw are the "bottom of the barrel" crap as a rule. But you will want the extra air flow from 120mm case fans to help keep the overall temps down.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 23, 2007)

Case: Sunbeam Quarterback

PSU: XCLIO GOODPOWER 500W ATX 500W Power Supply

CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6300 CPU

Motherboard: ABIT IL9 Pro Motherboard

Memory: Corsair 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM x 2 (Total 2GB)

Video: XFX GeForce 7600 GT 256MB Video Card

Hard Drive: 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD

Opitcal Drive: Sony 52x/32x/52x/16x DVD/CDRW

Sound: On-board HD 7.1 CH Audio

O/S: Windows Vista Home Premium

K&M: Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 3000 Laser

Total =  $805.27  

Good budget build for price?
I really welcome the expertises!  

Thanks,


----------



## PC eye (Mar 24, 2007)

Abit is a good reliable brand without the Asus and Gigabyte type features. But that can work there. Corsair 2gb of ram looks good especially with the same version of Vista now triple booting with the XP Home and Pro versions here. No tiny hard drive helps. Onboard sound will stink after awhile for any serious gaming however. At least your hardwares will be cooler with the right choice on the those two cases!


----------



## haha (Mar 24, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Case: Sunbeam Quarterback
> 
> PSU: XCLIO GOODPOWER 500W ATX 500W Power Supply
> 
> ...



wow i think it looks really good for the price...i assume uve already got monitor and speakers then? i just dont no much about the mobo...someone else could prob help u on that


----------



## PC eye (Mar 24, 2007)

The step up as far as the board is concerned would be getting into and Asus, MSI ,Gigabyte, or even some DFI models. Abot does have a good rep for being reliable for basic systems however. No success in finding a EVGA 7600GT?


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 24, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The step up as far as the board is concerned would be getting into and Asus, MSI ,Gigabyte, or even some DFI models. Abot does have a good rep for being reliable for basic systems however. No success in finding a EVGA 7600GT?



Oh yeah, I was going to get the EVGA 7600GT but XFX made it alot better  

*EVGA 7600GT*

Core Clock Speed: 560 MHz
Effective Memory Clock Speed: 1400 MHz
Memory Technology: GDDR3
Functionality:  Dual DVI,
                    HDTV Encoder,
                    Multi-Monitor Support,
                    SLI Ready 
Memory: 256MB
$99.99 (with $20 rebate)

*XFX Geforce 7600GT*

Core Clock Speed: 590 MHz
Effective Memory Clock Speed: 1600 MHz 
Memory Technology: GDDR3
Functionality:  Dual DVI,
                    HDTV Encoder,
                    Multi-Monitor Support,
                    SLI Ready 
Memory: 256MB
$116.91 (with $25 rebate)

What do you think? Should I buy EVGA one for little less money or should I buy XFX one for little more? (but great for little more!)


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 24, 2007)

But I really don't know about the motherboard.... 

I was trying to find the cheaper motherboard that is better than the Abit one but they don't perform well...so I couldn't find any better motherboard in the about $80 price range...

Its either the Abit one or this one:

*ECS NFORCE 570 SLIT-A (V5.1) LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135026

Does anyone have suggestions on these?  

Thanks,


----------



## PC eye (Mar 24, 2007)

The ASUS P5NSLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131032 offers a far better solution as far as the board is concerned. With the XFX model you are looking clock and memory speed instead of the quality of the brand.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 24, 2007)

And of course, that will bring down the total cost to  $796.40 rather than being about $804...

Thanks again,


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 24, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The ASUS P5NSLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131032 offers a far better solution as far as the board is concerned. With the XFX model you are looking clock and memory speed instead of the quality of the brand.



The only reason I coudln't choose the ASUS one was that it went off the price limit...  and isn't XFX a good brand? I mean it has a lifetime warranty


----------



## PC eye (Mar 25, 2007)

That was the next available option seen at newegg. But you can also browse TigerDirect or another vendor to get some ideas. The Abit would certainly be a better move then the ECS but lack the features that would be seen on an Asus, Gigabyte, or MSI board in favor over DFI another make to take a look at. The two main things in any built is supply and board. You can throw any video card, sound card, cpu, pr memory in and still be stuck if you don't get into a board that supports you are looking for as well as upgrades?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Mar 25, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Case: Sunbeam Quarterback
> 
> PSU: XCLIO GOODPOWER 500W ATX 500W Power Supply
> 
> ...



Man, thats a really good price, I was looking up parts for my first build, and your parts are just about what I was looking for, and the $$ is amazing! Can you post links to the items if you don't mind.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 25, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Man, thats a really good price, I was looking up parts for my first build, and your parts are just about what I was looking for, and the $$ is amazing! Can you post links to the items if you don't mind.




sure! no problem  

Case: Sunbeam Quarterback
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166036

PSU: XCLIO GOODPOWER 500W ATX 500W Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005

CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6300 CPU
ebay...bought it for $100 sorry about that, not being able to tell you exactly...

Motherboard: ABIT IL9 Pro Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127015

Memory: Corsair 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM x 2 (Total 2GB)
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Corsair_1GB_PC2_5300_DDR2_DIMM,__10274937/search=Corsair+1GB+PC2-5300

Video: XFX GeForce 7600 GT 256MB Video Card
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__XFX_GeForce_7600_GT_Video_Card,__24358010/search=XFX+7600GT

Hard Drive: 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Seag...GB_Hard_Drive,__19777096/search=Seagate+320GB

Opitcal Drive: Sony 52x/32x/52x/16x DVD/CDRW
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Sony...3781/search=sony+52+x+32+x+52+x+16+x+dvd+cdrw

Sound: On-board HD 7.1 CH Audio

O/S: Windows Vista Home Premium
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Micr..._Premium,__31221706/search=vista+home+premium

K&M: Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 3000 Laser
ebay again....bought it for about $20...sorry again...

and remember, you might find them either cost less or more bucks, since I counted the shipping for my place....

Hope these helps!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 25, 2007)

I walked into a Circuit City and you'll never guess what was seen for less then the prices there. The XFX 7600GT was priced for $119.95. That could save you $10+S&H since they are clearing out older inventory.


----------



## Risingtide93 (Mar 25, 2007)

PC eye said:


> I walked into a Circuit City and you'll never guess what was seen for less then the prices there. The XFX 7600GT was priced for $119.95. That could save you $10+S&H since they are clearing out older inventory.



Oh, well the XFX 7600GT I wanted costs about $11.91 all include S&H....so I can just order it and sit back and relax....
But $119.95?!?! in the retail store?!?! that's a whoopin right there... I've never seen any price like it in the store...

Thanks though


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links, that is one nice case!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 25, 2007)

Risingtide93 said:


> Oh, well the XFX 7600GT I wanted costs about $11.91 all include S&H....so I can just order it and sit back and relax....
> But $119.95?!?! in the retail store?!?! that's a whoopin right there... I've never seen any price like it in the store...
> 
> Thanks though


 
 When I couldn't find anything I wanted when making a quick stop to see if they had another 500gb sata to add to the case here and no newer but actually less software I took a quick look at the cards? The newest model seen was..... the XFX 7600GT.


----------

